
MIT: Using smartphones to detect gunshots, gunmen and witnesses - nitin_flanker
http://www.whatafuture.com/mit-gunshot-tracking-smartphones/
======
tech_sama
You should check the below article of the gurdian. How US police made several
encounter. I think this technology will only increase that number.

